# Camping Stove parts kit



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am looking for the expedition services kit for a MSR XGK/EX liquid fuel camping stove which I bought in the Adventure shop in Times Square. Naturally they don't stock the kits and although they are easy enough to obtain online, the retailers won't ship them outside of the USA.

Does anyone know if there's anyone stocking the kits over here, and if not what are my options for getting someone to carry it from the US for me? The kit is tiny incidentally (around 3 oz) and has "O" rings, springs, valves that sort of thing so I don't understand why they don't want to ship it overseas.

I've tried registering with the Aramex ship and shop guys but that service doesn't seem to work - even though they recognise my email address, I haven't received any activation email and calling them elicits little more than a promise to "call me back".

Cheers


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Remarkably quick reply from those friendly chaps at SNS - thank you for your very responsive assistance. Looking forward to receiving the goods through your good services in due course...


----------

